# Want to get in the boat business, Riverhawk Boats is for sale



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Posting a quarter million dollar business on Craigslist doesn't exactly give me confidence in the owners acumen.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Shallows said:


> Posting a quarter million dollar business on Craigslist doesn't exactly give me confidence in the owners acumen.


You would be surprised. I have made significant deals on craigslist. I recently listed a commercial property for lease with a realtor for 8 months(nothing), then posted on craigslist and pulled a ten year lease on a week.

When I was younger I used to get construction contracts off of craigslist. Business brokers charge a premium and sometimes aren't very good at selling small businesses.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Drifter said:


> You would be surprised. I have made significant deals on craigslist. I recently listed a commercial property for lease with a realtor for 8 months(nothing), then posted on craigslist and pulled a ten year lease on a week.
> 
> When I was younger I used to get construction contracts off of craigslist. Business brokers charge a premium and sometimes aren't very good at selling small businesses.


If I were more liquid, I would be making an offer on it!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> If I were more liquid, I would be making an offer on it!


I definitely find it interesting, but not a style of boat I spend anytime with. Somewhat uninspiring compared to skiffs. Would be interesting to see the books.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Drifter said:


> I definitely find it interesting, but not a style of boat I spend anytime with. Somewhat uninspiring compared to skiffs. Would be interesting to see the books.


Would have to work on marketing and build specs. I believe it could be profitable, with the right marketing. I wouldn’t worry about their books, they are selling for a reason. I would however estimate running costs and how long it’d take for a return using my own business model.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Who's to say their present operations couldn't be adapted to produce a small skiff, economically? Riverhawk has been around a long time. I'd be interested in their reason for selling.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

fishnpreacher said:


> Who's to say their present operations couldn't be adapted to produce a small skiff, economically? Riverhawk has been around a long time. I'd be interested in their reason for selling.


My understanding is the owner had a serious back surgery and just doesn't want to continue. I feel like I read that on a thread here.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes owner has health issues. Where they are now, pretty sure is a lease. Of course , like most of country, downtown Winder is gentrifing. Ghee boats used to be built here.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

This reminds me of a phrase heard frequently in the marine industry...

"If you want to make a million dollars building boats, start with two million."


----------

